# LAMBORGHINI school research project! need help!



## Fau-Wee (May 20, 2009)

Hello!
I am a design student trying to find out how people see the LAMBORGHINI brand and Volkswagen Group.
Can you help me out?
I have made some quick surveys in which I would appreciate your info!
1. LAMBORGHINI
http://www.surveymonkey.com/s....3d_3d
2.Volkswagen Group
http://www.surveymonkey.com/s....3d_3d
Thank you all for your help!!


----------



## Francesco Baracca (Jul 18, 2005)

I took both of them. I hope that helps. Good luck with graduation.


----------



## forcedfedvw (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: (Francesco Baracca)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

